# Breaking Bad;  Good Bad or Ugly?



## mywaynow (Aug 9, 2013)

I have only seen a couple episodes of this show to date.  It has caught my attention though, and I am thinking of finding the series in total to check it out.  Anybody following this one?  Opinions?


----------



## ScotO (Aug 9, 2013)

Teacher turned drug dealer/manufacturer turned criminal.......I think it's pure garbage.......
That said, most of whats on TV is garbage anymore.....
Just my two cents, though.


----------



## fossil (Aug 9, 2013)

The last time my TV was turned on was July 4th to catch some of the show from the National Mall.  Before that, I really can't remember.


----------



## gmule (Aug 9, 2013)

The entire 5 season set is available to stream from netflix. 
I liked the show it was different and interesting to say the least.


----------



## midwestcoast (Aug 9, 2013)

I got hooked on it on Netflix. Good show.  Some was hard to watch for me since I see so little TV or movies that I'm not desensitized to violence any more.


----------



## rdust (Aug 10, 2013)

Love it!  Watching re-runs as I type.


----------



## rdust (Aug 10, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Teacher turned drug dealer/manufacturer turned criminal.......I think it's pure garbage.......
> That said, most of whats on TV is garbage anymore.....
> Just my two cents, though.



The show has won all kinds of awards.  It's not a happy feel good family show but I think it's a great drama.  Well written with a good cast IMO

With that said it's not for everyone!


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2013)

It's a well done study of human degradation. Personally I can't stomach 5 years of watching a well-meaning father degrade into a self-serving, lying, murderous bastard, but my wife gets them out of the library and likes it. There are some excellent character studies in it. I thought The Wire to be equally as hard to watch, but a more compelling story.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 10, 2013)

Extremely entertaining if nothing else. Its a reality show IMO. This is some of whats going on (IF not exactly) in this country.\
Sad but true. Another series Hell on Wheels is just as bloody and gory and also just as true to life.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 10, 2013)

fossil said:


> The last time my TV was turned on was July 4th to catch some of the show from the National Mall. Before that, I really can't remember.


 
Last time for me was the Super Bowl.


----------



## webbie (Aug 10, 2013)

This is the greatest show even made!

Well, not quite, but pretty dang good.....


----------



## webbie (Aug 10, 2013)

begreen said:


> It's a well done study of human degradation. Personally I can't stomach 5 years of watching a well-meaning father degrade into a self-serving, lying, murderous bastard, but my wife gets them out of the library and likes it. There are some excellent character studies in it. I thought The Wire to be equally as hard to watch, but a more compelling story.


 

I have to wonder if it's not simply an exaggerated version of the "choices" many people have to make as they age and are presented with various circumstances.....

Remember - lack of ObamaCare is part of what caused the whole thing!


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes, perhaps. Extremely exaggerated. I think it more as an illustration of what happens when one crosses the line on a slippery slope coated with teflon.

Just saw this movie last night - The Flowers of War. The background is the siege of Nanking and illustrates what may change a person when placed under the worst of circumstances. It's a brutal movie, but a good one.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 11, 2013)

I watched a couple of episodes.  Compelling, but I don't enjoy being caught up in someone else's desperation.


----------



## webbie (Aug 11, 2013)

I watch about 1/2 hour of TV a week - but Martha and I would watch (until we caught up) one BB episode when we had time in the evening in RI (we have only netflix). It was a fun date. Entertainment - nothing more. Still, it does touch on an important theme regarding that many people are both criminals and saints... There actually are some people who are not, but this would be a minority of the population, IMHO.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 11, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I watched a couple of episodes. Compelling, but I don't enjoy being caught up in someone else's desperation.


Much rather be caught up in someone else,than my own. Makes you ask yourself how far would I go, if that desperate.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Aug 12, 2013)

I never used to watch it. Got netflix and I have now seen every episode. Is it family programming? Not even close. Is it better than survivor, big brother, zombie crap, etc? Absolutely. Just from Breaking bad, I feel I got my $8/month worth.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 12, 2013)

I've enjoyed the show . . . then again I am a degenerate.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 12, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I've enjoyed the show . . . then again I am a degenerate.


You dont have to be a degenerate to enjoy watching degenerates do their thing


----------



## jeromehdmc (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been a fan since it first aired. The acting is awesome, and the filming and story line is great too.
I think these last two years aren't as good as before. The writers had it ended but the network wanted one more season
so they went back in and made one more but split it into two.
I think this will go down as one of the best series made.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 19, 2013)

New season in full swing ,may be a cult following like star trek . viewers call 911 
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...call-911-cable-power-outage-article-1.1430877


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 20, 2013)

The title just finally clicked ...  show - Breaking Bad - sorry never watched it.  Movie - Good, Bad or Ugly - Fistful of Dollars with my man, Clint Eastwood  I've seen that one lots of times...


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> You dont have to be a degenerate to enjoy watching degenerates do their thing


But it helps.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 20, 2013)

I used to laugh at people that said they didn't watch TV. Everybody watches TV. Wife reminded me the other night that I haven't turned one on in five years. That was to test the new antenna. 

I blame hearth.com. Well, that and online poker before they shut it down.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 29, 2013)

FINAL EPISODE tonight. I wont get to see it until tomorrow as i dont have network TV. Ill watch it on amazon tomorrow for $1.99 an episode. All the previous seasons are on netflix. 
I started over and am going through it again on netflix. I cant get over how much story line i missed,first time around.  The only series i ever watched TWICE.


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2013)

We'll catch it once the season DVD shows up in the library. No rush here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Sep 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> We'll catch it once the season DVD shows up in the library. No rush here.



Im hooked ,no way i can wait till next year to see the final episodes. We spend so little on programming (netflix,hulu and ROKU)that a few bucks for the whole last season of BB is nothing.


----------



## rdust (Sep 29, 2013)

Ending was great!


----------



## osagebow (Sep 30, 2013)

Haven't seen all of it, but loved what I've caught. Pretty close in quality to The Wire, and The Sopranos, my all time favorites.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Sep 30, 2013)

Every show from first to last, great loved it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 2, 2013)

rdust said:


> Ending was great!


Right up there with the best episodes.
Theres got to be a sequel or a spin off. No show this popular can end for long.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 2, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Right up there with the best episodes.
> Theres got to be a sequel or a spin off. No show this popular can end for long.


I hope so.


----------



## rdust (Oct 2, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Right up there with the best episodes.
> Theres got to be a sequel or a spin off. No show this popular can end for long.



Spin off is "Better call Saul".  It's supposed to be a prequel to Breaking Bad.  http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/09/11/breaking-bad-spinoff-saul-goodman/2801281/


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 2, 2013)

rdust said:


> Spin off is "Better call Saul".  It's supposed to be a prequel to Breaking Bad.  http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/09/11/breaking-bad-spinoff-saul-goodman/2801281/


He was crucial  to the believability of the show. Of course you need a lot of help to be a major drug dealer living in plain sight. Ill watch that sequel. Sounds very interesting.


----------

